# HH 37 - The Silent War



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

In what is likely the shortest gap between main novel releases in the entire Horus Heresy ten year series history, this Saturday will see the release of Book 36: The Path of Heaven by Chris Wraight, and the following Saturday will see the release of Book 37: The Silent War by James Swallow.

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2016/04/40k-next-weeks-products-prices-teaser-confirmed.html

I absolutely can't wait. The Silent War means more Garro, more Malcador, more Severian and all the other Knights-Errant (Rubio, Varren, Loken and Ison, etc).


LotN


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I've read more misses from Swallow than hits, so I'm much more excited about Wraight's book. That being said, more full length novels is never a bad thing. Well... usually not a bad thing.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm thinking that since everyone already knows the ending to Horus Heresy, that they should just end it and get on to bigger, better things!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dark Apostle Marduk said:


> I'm thinking that since everyone already knows the ending to Horus Heresy, that they should just end it and get on to bigger, better things!


No. Just no.


LotN


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> In what is likely the shortest gap between main novel releases in the entire Horus Heresy ten year series history, this Saturday will see the release of Book 36: The Path of Heaven by Chris Wraight, and the following Saturday will see the release of Book 37: The Silent War by James Swallow.
> 
> http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2016/04/40k-next-weeks-products-prices-teaser-confirmed.html
> 
> ...


The Silent War is just another anthology of old story's

Contents

The Purge
The Sigillte
Wolf Hunt
Army of One
The Gates of Terra
Ghosts Speak Not
Templar
Distant Echoes of Old Night
Grey Angel
Lost Sons
Child of Night
Luna Mendax
Patience 
The Watcher


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I am overcome with excitement


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> I am overcome with excitement


Indeed.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hrm, looks like the Silent War is a miss for me. I have every single of those shorts already.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a few of them, but thankfully I gave up buying the audio dramas when I thought they might get released in print and I'm not a fan of e books at all, passionate hatred comes fairly close to my dislike of them... So bring on the printed garro!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Dark Apostle Marduk said:


> I'm thinking that since everyone already knows the ending to Horus Heresy, that they should just end it and get on to bigger, better things!


No. How does it end? Actually, don't tell me, I want it to be a surprise.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> No. How does it end? Actually, don't tell me, I want it to be a surprise.


You would be kind of stupid to not know if you've really read any good books post heresy... say The Beast Arises books, any Chaos book... oh and the CSM Codex.

It matters little. The thirteenth Black Crusade is the end for the Imperium's falsehoods anyways. They finally best the bastards.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

March of Time said:


> The Silent War is just another anthology of old story's
> 
> The Purge - Read it.
> The Sigillte - Listened to it, but like to read audios as well for full understanding.
> ...



LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Surely theyve covered every single loose heresy short now?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Surely theyve covered every single loose heresy short now?


You know they ha...d. Until this was released.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/hh-qu-re/tallarn-siren-ebook.html

So now there's this short story, the audios that haven't been printed yet (Grey Talon & Raptor) and the novellas that remain LE only (the Tallarn novellas, the Corax novellas, etc) that have yet to be part of an anthology.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hrm, i predict a tallarn omnibus collecting everything related.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

So I just finished reading Child of Night by John French. Yuck. OK, I will put my hands up and admit that I read it in two parts and for the first part I was very tired, so possibly wasn't following it as well as I normally would. That aside, this short story came across as a mess. I totally lost interest in how it kept flicking between memories and time frames and I found myself skim reading it out of boredom. Then suddenly Sevatar appeared. I became quite angry. I love Sevatar. Had I missed anything important about Sevatar? I flicked back a few pages...no. Nothing interesting. Just a jumbled mess of an idea. The entire story can be ignored bar 2 pages involving Sevatar which essentially sum up anything interesting the story had to offer.

But, that said, the rest of the Silent War is rather enjoyable.

Did anyone else find that particular story to be lackluster, or was it purely down to my tiredness?


----------

